# NEED ID



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

PIC 3 I bought this one as a black piranha(try to guess it but it might be to young for id) SORRY ABOUT THE PICS NOT TO GOOD I WILL TRY TO TAKE BETTER ONES NEXT TIME.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i see a red in that tank

defintly a serra 
i think its a compressus


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

THE REDS ARE IN MY 90 G NOW THEY WHERE IN THE SAME TANK TEMPORARELY


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

evil camel said:


> THE REDS ARE IN MY 90 G NOW THEY WHERE IN THE SAME TANK TEMPORARELY
> [snapback]863833[/snapback]​










nice

and those bars on the side say compressus 
wait till frank comes i could be wrong


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

THERE NOT REALLY BARS THERE MORE LIKE SPOTS YOU SEE ON JUVENILLE REDS


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

evil camel said:


> THERE NOT REALLY BARS THERE MORE LIKE SPOTS YOU SEE ON JUVENILLE REDS
> [snapback]863853[/snapback]​


they are elongated 
like bars and not round spots


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

get the red or the rhom out


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

MAYBE YOU WILL HA VE A BETTER VIEW(BAD PICTURE)


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

THE RHOM IS ALONE NOW


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> get the red or the rhom out
> [snapback]863865[/snapback]​










he already did
read the whole thread

and get a good flank shot from both sides


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

SEND PICTURES AS SOON AS POSSIBLE


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

At a guess, S Sanchezi.........


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

I spend almost all day trying to get a better shot of him whitout any luck.















As soon as i get a chance will send pics.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

looks like my compressus.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

How big is your fish Evil Camel.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i say compressus aswell. cus of the bars


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I agree on the appearance of what looks like "bars" mixed with spots. Probably S. compressus without a better photo to confirm.


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

THE FISH IS ABOUT 3.5 INCH
I NOTICED THAT HIS ANAL FIN WHICH USE TO BE ALL RED IS GRADUALLY TURNING BLACK(JUST A LITTLE STRIPE BETWEEN BODY AND FIN


----------

